# Hello from Leeds UK!!



## Bethasowner (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi newbie here!!

Well I am 20 from Leeds England, I have two cats, one I've had for a year and half, his name is Carney, he is a lilac point siamese, I'm proud of him he was abused by his previous owner, but I think he's even prouder of himself just how handsome he actually is.I named him after one of my favourite Aussie Footy players.

Then two weeks ago I re-homed homeless kitty who's a domestic (but I can see signs of siamese in here too) I named her Bethany, she's around 3 months, she's so noisy, never stops crying but she's so happy  

Any how I'll stop bickering, I'm sure I have plenty of questions needed to be asked!

Chat soon


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you! Can't wait to see pictures of your kitties.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

Wow, this forum will have to be renamed the Yorkshire cat owners club soon.  

Hello and welcome. 
Err, we need pictures, lots of them.

Mick.


----------



## catseyes (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello
Welcome to the forums....I am also from Leeds,UK  
Can't wait to see some pictures of your Cats.
catseyes.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!!! Yes, please show us the handsome fella and new friend!!!


----------

